# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Вопрос знающему, о гуру.

## Владимир14

В Бхагавад-Гите написано
Вручи себя осознавшей душе, ибо они узрели истину.
Это о принятии духовного учителя.
То есть гуру это тот, кто очистил сердце.
Но я читал, что Джибиси назначает в гуру по двум критериям. Сможет ли человек передать шастры и есть ли у него последователи 

В БГ написано, что тот кто принял санньясу, не очистив сердце является лишь проблемой для общества.
Но насколько известно, санньясу очень часто дают совершенно молодым ученикам.

У меня вопрос. Неужели гуру становятся нечистые преданные?
Как вообще можно определить, что человек стал чистым преданным?

В Нектаре наставлений написано, тот кто обуздал ум, чувства, побуждения тела, может принимать учеников.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Прежде всего, следует отметить, что между принятием санньясы и правом инициировать нет знака равенства. В ИСККОН есть как санньяси, не принимающие учеников (например, Е.С. Бхану Свами), так и грихастхи, принимающие учеников (например, Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху).

Чтобы получить ответ на поднятые Вами вопросы, следует рассмотреть ситуацию в исторической перспективе. Традиционно в гаудиа-вайшнавизме вопрос о квалификации гуру решался следующим образом: ачарья (который обязательно был уттама-адхикари, чистым преданным) назначал себе преемника (обычно указываемого в  первых строках завещания), также являющегося уттама-адхикари. Однако затем ситуация изменилась. Шрила Прабхупада писал в комментрии к Шримад Бхагаватам, что его гуру, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати хотел, чтобы после его ухода гаудиа-матх управлялся коллективным руководящим органом, поскольку никто из учеников не был квалифицирован взять на себя роль ачарьи. Однако старшие ученики не выполнили желание своего гуру, и назначили ачарью, который впоследствии, к сожалению, пал. Затем образовалось некоторое количество самостоятельных гаудиа-матхов. Шрила Прабхупада основал самостоятельную организацию – ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада также не назначил себе ачарью-преемника, и также хотел, чтобы после его ухода ИСККОН управлялся коллективным руководящим органом (Джи Би Си), очевидно по тем же причинам – ни у кого-либо из его западных учеников (имевших максимум 12-летний срок инициации) тогда не было квалификации уттама-адхикари.

Определять духовный уровень другого преданного способен только уттама-адхикари. Таким образом, в ИСККОН нет институализированного механизма 100% точного определения квалификации гуру. Поэтому в последние годы Джи Би Си последовательно приближается к концепции, что выбор гуру — это главным образом ответственность ученика, и разрешение Джи Би Си инициировать в большей степени подтверждает стабильность практики и знание философии, но не собственно духовный уровень.

Как же преданному получить действительно квалифицированного гуру? То, какой квалификации гуру будет послан Кришной преданному, зависит от искренности желания преданного служить Ему. Из книги Е.С. Гоур Говинда Свами «Парипрашна. Искусство задавать вопросы»:


«Преданный: Значит, есть разные Гуру?

Гоур Говинда Свами: Да.

Преданный: Можем ли мы сказать, что они находятся на разных ступенях духовного развития: одни из них — мадхйама-адхикари, другие — каништха-адхикари.

Гоур Говинда Свами: Да, они могут находится на разных ступенях. И вы получите того Гуру, которого заслуживаете. У владельца магазина есть разные товары: первого, второго и третьего сорта — для каждого покупателя свой. Владелец магазина заинтересован в том, чтобы сбыть товар. Он показывает вам третьесортную вещь и говорит, что это высший сорт. Так он узнает, что вам нужно и сколько вы можете заплатить. Если, осмотрев товар, вы скажете: «Мне это не подходит. Нет ли у вас чего-нибудь получше?», он ответит: «Есть и лучше, но цена выше — пятьдесят долларов». Если цена вам доступна, вы скажете: «Хорошо, покажите». И вам покажут товар лучшего качества. Но и тогда вы не будете удовлетворены: «Нет, мне нужно еще лучше» — «Что ж, есть еще лучше, но за сто долларов». Если вам это по карману, вы согласитесь: «Пойдет». Тогда вам покажут товар высшего качества. Товар бывает разный, это вам решать, что вы будете брать.

Преданный: Где достать деньги, чтобы заплатить за покупку?

Гоур Говинда Свами: Деньги нужно заработать, иначе как вы заплатите? От вас зависит, какой товар вы возьмете. Кто действительно плачет в глубине сердца, тот думает: «Я хочу самого лучшего Гуру. Мне не нужен второй или третий сорт». Кришна знает, что у вас на сердце, и Он все устроит. Все зависит от вас. Вы получите то, чего хотите. Кришна знает, чего вы заслуживаете, и Он все устроит так, как нужно. Он видит: «Этот человек несерьезен. У него все только на словах. В сердце он не плачет обо Мне. Он хочет быть обманутым». И Кришна велит майе сделать так, чтобы вас обманули. Что вы заслужили, то и получите.»

Важно отметить, что вышеизложенное не означает, что в ИСККОН нет преданных уровня уттама-адхикари. В ИСККОН нет институализированного механизма их верификации.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши интересные вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

